# Rainbow Dwarf Gourami dying! Please Respond!



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

My sister's rainbow d. gourami is lying at the bottom of her tank. he only moves when I touch him and then he darts really fast around the tank sideways or upside down and tries to jump out on occasion. then he slowly floats back down to the tank floor. he also developed an odd black mark on the front of his anal fin and it extends up to around his gills. it's not pure black....sort of like many dots crowded very closely together.

the tank is a fifteen-gallon (roughly). the nitrate is around 10 ppm. the nitrite is around .7 ppm. the pH is roughly 6.5, the hardness is around 200 ppm. the alkalinity is around 80 ppm. 

there are two gouramis (one moonlight, one rainbow d.), one white cloud mountain minnow, one white skirt tetra, one black phantom tetra, and one clown loach. none of them are acting the same way. 

the only thing I can think of is overfeeding or parasites, but i can't see any on the body. He'll probably be dead by tomorrow...but I want to figure out if it's contagious.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, the gourami passed.
I'm gonna keep an eye on the other fish and see if they start behaving strangely. I might do an autopsy to see if there's any intestinal parasites.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bad water quality, black patches, are ammonia burns that are healing.
When you say dots on the fish do you mean there are black.
The tanks overstocked, clown loaches need to be in groups, how big is the clown loach when they get bigger need 90 gallons.
The tetra skirts need at least 20 gallons.
How long has the tank been set up.
Your filter might not be coping with the fish stock.


----------

